# In search of red grouper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: In search of red grouper

With reddish brown color scattered with pale blotches the red grouper can reach weights up to fifty pounds. However, most are considerably smaller.

Many chefs prefer red grouper because of its white flesh with mild to sweet flavor, and lean-firm heavy flaked texture. Red grouper can be found from Massachusetts to Brazil and are a prime target for Florida's recreational and commercial fishermen.
Red grouper are long-lived, slow to mature, and begin life as females. Some, between the ages of seven & twelve years, transform into males. Red grouper are known for actively excavating pits in the sea floor. Fisherman call this a 'Swiss-cheese' bottom.
By 2008 Lion fish, extremely capable predators, were invading waters from Florida to the Dry Tortugas. Scientist are studying their impact on fish such as the red grouper. They are considered so detrimental that it's illegal to return a live lion fish to the water:

OK! so let's go 'In search of red grouper.' Even before we leave the dock Mr. Greg Multon has us excited by displaying a large sheepshead and black drum he caught under John's Pass Bridge. Greg reports the fish are really hungry and feeding on shrimp, ousters, and clams:

As we leave the Hubbard's Marina Captain Frank Bacheler's Friendly Fisherman has drawn a large crown of well-wishers. "Catch some big ones!" We are sure going to try:

Our ten hour trip will be fishing from 90 to 100 feet of water in prime red grouper territory. Let's hope that these hard fighting, good eating, fish are hungry. They are:



Even the ladies join the action. Wow! Can they ever fish. Talk about smiles:

Well! Looks like all good things must come to an end. With well over 200 gray snapper and 30 large red grouper this will be a trip to be remembered. Let's go 'In search of red grouper' again ASAP. This is way too much fun to miss. Thanks to Captain Frank Bacheler for putting us on the 'Mother Load!'
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

